# Just returned from St George Island



## oldcsm (May 6, 2013)

We had a great trip down to St George. Apalachicola Bay was really rough most days due to 15-20 winds so we primarily fished up the Apalachicola River.  We didn't catch a single Seatrout among 6 anglers on two boats for 5 days!  Amazing. We did catch some really nice Redfish in the bay and on the beach. Surprisingly, the most common catch was Sheepshead and some of them were really nice sized.  They were hitting live shrimp fished on the bottom up the River.  Added a couple pictures of Bill enjoying a great catch of Redfish just North of the Apalachicola Bridge. Bill had a great time catching Sheepshead and Reds.

I'm including a few pictures of the trip including our low country boil and the fish/shrimp/hushpuppy fry on the last evening.  All fish we fried were caught during the trip.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 6, 2013)

thanks for making me chew at the bit! I have reservations for a June trip and after seeing your pics it really seems far away now and now I'm hungry..Glad to see the weather couldn't slow you down congrats on a successful trip...


----------



## alan (May 7, 2013)

Ill be down there in June also. Cant wait! Love to fish out of St. George.


----------



## Rodsmith (May 9, 2013)

Gee thanks Ken! Now I am going to have to have that fry sooner than I had planned! Man that looks good...Looks like a great trip my friend, Way to make it work bro! Nice looking fish, looking forward to seeing you in June.


----------



## d-a (May 9, 2013)

I see reds tailing in the area of the last picture on low tide an awful lot on my way offshore, haven't stopped and fished it before but looks like a great spot. Glad you got some good eats too

d-a


----------



## oldcsm (May 9, 2013)

D-a, yes, that area was really good for Reds and Sheeps. Caught several bulls between the bridge and the first point North.


----------



## d-a (May 10, 2013)

oldcsm said:


> D-a, yes, that area was really good for Reds and Sheeps. Caught several bulls between the bridge and the first point North.



I also see them on the point south of the bridge where the smaller channel cuts back west. There was a tree lodged up on the flat last year, don't know if it still is there. Haven't been that way yet due to a deployment. 

d-a


----------



## Fourfingers (May 11, 2013)

Man great fish yall caught there. Hope we have half the luck in july. The food not so bad neither. Glad ya had a good trip cant wait to get back to tha island.


----------

